# rear cog



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Is anyone having problems with there rear cog making noise in the spaced out area? Its making a clicking noise and driving me nuts. Never did it before...


----------



## Chuck415 (Mar 20, 2007)

I have noise coming from the rear also. My LBS and I haven't been able to figure out what the clicking is. I was thinking it was the cassette. My clicking only happens when I'm in my small ring and cranking hard.

Do you have a constant clicking noise?


----------



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

No problems here.

Brian
TheRoadBike.com


----------



## tim maigaard (Mar 24, 2007)

I just developed the same clicking noise. It's kind of a creaking noise as well. It happens when I am in my small ring, third from largest cog (19 i think) and cranking hard. I just set it up a week ago. I haven't had a problem since yesterday. I am going to completely re-adjust the whole rear derailler and see if that helps. Maybe the cable a stretched a bit and has thrown off the adjustment.


----------



## Chuck415 (Mar 20, 2007)

Tim, I have the exact same issue. Clicking/creaking in the small ring. I have an 11-26 cassette and the creaking occurs in 26, 24, 21, 19... basically larger cogs when I'm climbing a steep grade. My LBS mechanic has removed all drivetrain components and put them back, adding more grease (bottom bracket, drop outs, etc.). The noise has lessened and is better but it will occasionally creak. The LBS doesn't know what's causing the issue.

Does your FD cable rub the FD coil/spring when you are in your small ring? I thought that was the culprit since the noise only occurs in the small ring... but who knows. It's very annoying. I want the bike to be perfect.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I find I get this in the large front ring and the 17, 16 cogs (11-23) especially when cranking hard. I wonder if it has something to do with the large gaps in teeth created by the openglide system and maybe something about chainline or the RD being off just a bit. I also find it feels like the chain is not moving smoothly on these cogs when I'm sitting and spinning fast and wonder if it has something to do with this gap.


----------



## mattertw (Jan 10, 2007)

I have the same thing. I will try replacing the cassette and see if it does anything. Anyone find a fix for this yet?


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

I talked to the guys at SRAM and there looking into it...


----------



## KillerQuads (Jul 22, 2002)

*Check the Cassette Lockring Torque*

I don't have this problem, but one thing that should always be checked is the cassette lockring torque. You need a special Shimano-compatible lockring tool (I like the Park Tool FR-5G because it has a guide rod that prevents tilting of the tool, and thus prevents lockring damage). It has to be tightened to 40 Nm according to the SRAM manual. I always retorque the cassette lockring and crank arm bolts after 100 miles or so with a new bike or after replacing these parts, as they can loosen.

An experienced mechanic interviewed by Bicycling Magazine said that loose cassette lockrings are one of the most common problems with modern bikes.


----------



## tim maigaard (Mar 24, 2007)

folks:

I have an 11-23 cassette and i only get the clicking/creaking noise in cog 19, whether on the small or large chain ring (i have a compact crank). I took the cassette off, re-lubed it, and torqued it to specification). NO change. Tighted the crank arm bolt as that appeared a little loose. No change. Any ideas? climbing is my thing and I spend alot of time in that cog. It's driving me nuts. the sound seems like it is coming from my crank arm, but we all know how sound travels in these carbon frames (I have an '07 orca).


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

tim maigaard said:


> folks:
> 
> I have an 11-23 cassette and i only get the clicking/creaking noise in cog 19, whether on the small or large chain ring (i have a compact crank). I took the cassette off, re-lubed it, and torqued it to specification). NO change. Tighted the crank arm bolt as that appeared a little loose. No change. Any ideas? climbing is my thing and I spend alot of time in that cog. It's driving me nuts. the sound seems like it is coming from my crank arm, but we all know how sound travels in these carbon frames (I have an '07 orca).



Have not had this happen with SRAm but have had similar things happen with other cassettes have you tried greasing your hub body meaning the interface between the cassette carrier and the hub shell.?


----------



## tim maigaard (Mar 24, 2007)

Yes, i did when i first installed it. But i may do it again. My next step is to replace the cable and housing. I am having trouble adjusting this rear derrailer. But I haven't given up yet. Maybe some combination of cable tension and barrel adjustment ought to do it. Could the derrailer hanger be bent? it doesn't look it.


----------



## tim maigaard (Mar 24, 2007)

hey guys:

Decided just to order a new SRAM cassette. Received it yesterday, installed it. Problem solved. Runs like a charm. I am going to try and see if the boys at SRAM will give me credit for the old cassette.


----------



## aussiebullet (Sep 26, 2005)

I have just installed a 12-26 10sp cassette and have a clicking noise when in the 16t, tried my other wheels with 12-27 cassette no noise, I've got a new kmc 10sl chain I'll try that and see if there is a noise reduction if not I'll replace the 15-16-17 sprockets with shimano ones, and test just to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## Kalrog (Aug 17, 2006)

I had it... adjusted the RD for cable stretch and it went away.


----------



## tim maigaard (Mar 24, 2007)

Kalrog:

When you say you adjusted for cable stretch, do you mean you loosen the bolt holding the cable to the RD and pulled it taut then re-tightened it? I tried that with no luck.


----------



## Kalrog (Aug 17, 2006)

tim maigaard said:


> Kalrog:
> 
> When you say you adjusted for cable stretch, do you mean you loosen the bolt holding the cable to the RD and pulled it taut then re-tightened it? I tried that with no luck.


Yup, that is what I did. It was fine on flat ground and easy pedaling, but as soon as it went steep or I really stepped on it the frame flex was just enough to have it try to shift on me and it really sounded like what was being described. Guess it wasn't it for you though.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Well, I changed out my rear cog and put a new chain on it and everything is awesome now. No more noise. I've put 357 miles on it and its all good...


----------

